# nasalisation



## 3sha

Hi, I'm newbie in learning Korean language. I hope the question will not bother you 

I learned that final consonant of the first syllable end with 'ㄱ, ㄲ, ㅋ, ㄷ, ㅌ, ㅂ, ㅍ, ㅅ, ㅆ, ㅈ, ㅊ' meets 'ㄴ,ㅁ' the pronunciation of the preceding consonants must be changed into:
*ㄱ,ㅋ,ㄲ => *'*ㅇ*'*
ㅂ, ㅍ => *'*ㅁ*'
*ㄷ,ㅌ,ㄸ,ㅅ,ㅆ,ㅈ,ㅊ,ㅎ =>  *'*ㄴ*'

the question is, how about if those words (ㄱ, ㄲ, ㅋ, ㄷ, ㅌ, ㅂ, ㅍ, ㅅ, ㅆ, ㅈ, ㅊ) meets other pattern/particle/etc begin with ( ㄴ,ㅁ) such as * ~는데*, * ~는 거야? *, etc? How to pronounce them?

Sorry for having you trouble with my poor English. I hope you guys understand what I tried to ask 

Thank you very 감사 
^^


----------



## Askalon

I don't believe there's any change in pronunciation.  The syllable final ㄴ should be pronounced ㄴ, and the syllable-initial ㄷ or ㄱ should be pronounced ㄷ/ㄱ.  Hopefully someone more fluent can confirm or correct me.


----------



## Warp3

The nasalization rule only takes effect when the ㄴ/ㅁ follows the other consonant.  Otherwise, the pronunciation rule is the same as it would be for any normal consonant pairing.

먹다 > [먹따] (no nasalization; trailing consonant becomes tensed)
먹는데 > [멍는떼] (nasalization of ㄱ to ㅇ, due to ㄴ following, but ㄷ becomes tensed as normal with no nasalization effect)


----------



## kenjoluma

3sha

Let's simplify. ㄱ, ㄴ, ㄷ, ㄹ, ㅁ, ㅂ, ㅇ. Those 7 are the only consonants phonetically realized in coda (aka 종성). Any other consonants become one of those 7 when pronounced. Now you can start from here.


----------



## Etradissiv

Warp3,

Actually, 먹는데 is pronounced [멍는데]. ㄷ is vocalised between ㄴ (vocal consonant) and ㅔ (vowel, all vowels are vocal sound).
ㄱ, ㄷ, ㅂ, and ㅈ are usually vocalised when situated between two vocal sounds.


----------



## Warp3

Yeah, I've never been completely clear on which consonants *don't* trigger the tensing of the consonant that follows.  It's obvious to me (now, anyway) that ㄴ doesn't trigger that behavior (and of course ㅎ tends to trigger aspiration instead), but are there others?


----------



## 3sha

thank you for responding my question.
learn korean language is not easy (for me), but its fun 

*try harder*


----------

